# Memebox Issues



## Luxx22 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is about any issue that has arised with memebox.

My specific issue is that when I changed my email on my memebox account it didnt send me a notification or anything to my original email. Unfortunately when I changed it, I must had typed my new email address in wrong and saved it, so now I can't login to my account, because the email address was typed wrong. Still waiting for a reply for Memebox to help me fix this. I do wish there was more security options when it comes to accounts, and hopefully they can rectify this soon.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 5, 2014)

Well I received my very first Memebox (Superbox by THEFACESHOP) and there is a 3-Nail Polish box which arrived with at least one of the Nail Polish Broken.





I think this is a common problem either for this specific box of Nail Polish, or just polishes in general.  I did also get a box with individually bubble-wrapped Nail Polishes, and those were fine upon arrival.

The most upsetting thing is that the broken polish spilled onto other items in the box, and reeks of solvent / polish. I've quarantined the broken polish box in 2 layers of zip lock AND a separate box, and my room still reeks of polish.

I wrote to customer service at Memebox so we will see what happens. I really want to just throw away the stupid polish as I'm pretty sure USPS won't let me mail it out (solvents are on their 'No No' list) and don't feel like paying international shipping for 1) a broken item and 2) something that was Memebox's fault (poor packaging).

I really hope the response isn't along the lines of "Too bad, so sad" like the last email I had sent them (turned out to be expired coupon code).

**fingers crossed**


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> Well I received my very first Memebox (Superbox by THEFACESHOP) and there is a 3-Nail Polish box which arrived with at least one of the Nail Polish Broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no fun, hopefully the re-send it . Keep us updated on their response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 7, 2014)

I want to see your response as I got no real response with my sun powder thing that exploded on opening.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 7, 2014)

Yea so far, nada. Last time I wrote to Memebox it took ~ 3 business days and that was before the 1 week May vacation, so we will see when/if/how they respond.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> Yea so far, nada. Last time I wrote to Memebox it took ~ 3 business days and that was before the 1 week May vacation, so we will see when/if/how they respond.


Try sending a message Via facebook, They just responded to me.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 7, 2014)

^ OK, thanks, Will do. I guess the order of Customer Service for Memebox is:

1. Facebook Messages

2. Emails

Not the order that I would go with (should be same priority and first come first serve) but I'm also not making $$$ hand over fist selling beauty product boxes so what do I know.

Oh right, I'm just one of the customers shelling out lots of $$$ to support said business. **sarcasm**


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> ^ OK, thanks, Will do. I guess the order of Customer Service for Memebox is:
> 
> 1. Facebook Messages
> 
> ...


It took them a week to answer my email in April, and I emailed them a week before there holiday, and still no email, but they responded on facebook. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 7, 2014)

I have been emailing Memebox over two broken products, both lip balm/tints, but haven't heard from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have just sent them a message on Facebook with these pictures and hope they respond there.

The lippie in Superbox 5 looked squashed into the lid even with the seal. When I opened it, the bullet was separate from the tube.









The same thing had happened to the lip balm in the Banila Co. box:


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 7, 2014)

Sorry, I can't figure out how to resize photographs and one of those is a monster!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 9, 2014)

I submitted an email on May 5th (and a couple of days later, a Facebook message) to Memebox regarding my broken nail polish in one of the boxes and received a reply this morning:



> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: *Global CS* &lt;[email protected]&gt;
> Date: Fri, May 9, 2014 at 4:37 AM
> Subject: Re: Item Broke and Spilled in Box (Photo included)
> ...


So I asked for the 6pt option as I'd rather get some credit towards a future box.

4 Days for CS isn't bad, especially accounting for the 1 week vacation they had.

There has been no reply to the Facebook Message. So I guess it's a toss-up between the two ways to contact them, and which CS person answers which first.


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 10, 2014)

I received a reply, via email. They are offering five points for both broken lippies, or to replace them. I have not responded... would like suggestions. Both items are lip balms, no colour to write home about. If I ask for a replacement, what if it breaks again? Do I take the five points?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2014)

Take the points if you are planning to order again. It nearly covers shipping


----------



## Nina Chau (May 21, 2014)

I got my Nakedboxes 11, 14 and 15 today. but the slowganic cleanser is missing from 15. I bought 14 and 15 mainly for those cleansers.

I just emailed them. Has anyone have missing items in their boxes and what does Memebox do about it?


----------



## moosie (May 22, 2014)

I checked my account this morning, and in addition to the 15 points that everyone should have today, I also had 3 points added for a 10 Minute Box shipping delay, and another 3 added for a Green Tea Box item replacement.  Did anyone else that ordered either or both of these boxes have the same points deposited, and do you know what it's about?  I don't care so much about a shipping delay, but I'm curious about the Green Tea Box item replacement - does that mean a product is no longer being sent, and I'm getting 3 points to make up for it, or is a lesser valued product being put in its place, or what?

eta Never mind, it's being discussed over in the main thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (May 22, 2014)

Just got emails about both of them, and thought I'd post the explanations here in case anyone else was curious:

10 Minute Box:  "We regret to inform you that the shipping date of Memebox 10 Minute Box has been delayed to May 30th, 2014.
For us to secure only the best items from some of the brands included in Memebox 10 Minute Box, the shipping date had to be delayed for a couple of days. To be more specific, the handling of the Memebox 10 Minute Box products within the related brands took a little bit longer than we previously expected. Again, we sincerely apologize for your inconvenience."
 

Green Tea Box:  "We regret to inform you that the due to some issues that we have been experiencing, the *"RECIPE COSMETICS' Green Tea Cleansing Oil" *that you were expecting to be included in your Superbox #15 Green Tea Box will be replaced with a different product."


----------



## AsianGirl (May 22, 2014)

I'd have to chime in and say that I appreciate the 3 pts as a compensation for the shipping delay. The fact that Memebox actually thought about the issue, and decided to offer a small amount of discount to those affected, was a really smart decision.
 
Not only does the credit of points appease the potential mob (LOL, MemeMob), business-wise it encourages additional purchases from the same company.
 
So this post is less about a specific issue, and more with my praise of how Memebox is handling their problems (at least, wrt shipping delays)


----------



## moosie (May 22, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> I'd have to chime in and say that I appreciate the 3 pts as a compensation for the shipping delay. The fact that Memebox actually thought about the issue, and decided to offer a small amount of discount to those affected, was a really smart decision.
> 
> Not only does the credit of points appease the potential mob (LOL, MemeMob), business-wise it encourages additional purchases from the same company.
> 
> So this post is less about a specific issue, and more with my praise of how Memebox is handling their problems (at least, wrt shipping delays)


I completely agree with this.  Most companies would just send a "it's gonna be delayed, sorry!" email and leave it at that.  And yep, adding points means I buy more from them, so it's a win/win for us both!


----------



## Maekawaii (May 22, 2014)

moosie said:


> I checked my account this morning, and in addition to the 15 points that everyone should have today, I also had 3 points added for a 10 Minute Box shipping delay, and another 3 added for a Green Tea Box item replacement. Did anyone else that ordered either or both of these boxes have the same points deposited, and do you know what it's about? I don't care so much about a shipping delay, but I'm curious about the Green Tea Box item replacement - does that mean a product is no longer being sent, and I'm getting 3 points to make up for it, or is a lesser valued product being put in its place, or what?
> 
> eta Never mind, it's being discussed over in the main thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I really wanted to try that cleanser too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought the Green Tea Box knowing it will in the box.


----------



## Taleez (May 22, 2014)

I got an email today giving me 5 points because of the fact that the cleansers were not supposed to be in Naked box #15. Not impressed, one of the main reasons I bought that box was for that and the BB cream.


----------



## cheriii (May 23, 2014)

Taleez said:


> I got an email today giving me 5 points because of the fact that the cleansers were not supposed to be in Naked box #15. Not impressed, one of the main reasons I bought that box was for that and the BB cream.


What a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would they replace the cleanser with something else?


----------



## rachelshine (May 23, 2014)

I just emailed and asked if there was only 5 items in the Naked Box 15.


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 23, 2014)

I ordered a slowganic lemon cleanser a couple weeks back, just recieved it and it's halfway melted... What would you guys do? Do memebox send replacement for damaged items?


----------



## kalmekrzy (May 24, 2014)

Taleez said:


> I got an email today giving me 5 points because of the fact that the cleansers were not supposed to be in Naked box #15. Not impressed, one of the main reasons I bought that box was for that and the BB cream.


one of my LB boxes didnt have the Sloworganic cleanser in it as well as another product. When I wrote them they sent out a replacement for the cleanser but not the other product.Which was fine because I really only wanted the cleanser replaced. Recently, one of my boxes had I th a cream that had leaked out all over the box it came in. They gave me a choice of a new one or points. I took the points. They credited my account with 10 points. They are really cranking out new boxes. I say that they have a new snail box ver.2 as wwll as another sb.


----------



## Taleez (May 24, 2014)

I emailed them, but I have not heard anything back. I was just kind of bored one day and wanted to buy a box, but nothing was catching my eye except the bb cream and the cleanser. So I decided, why the heck not. I will use the other items too, but I am not excited that I paid for a box and didn't get what I wanted. That is the whole point of a naked box.

I've also heard that the from nature, or green tea, can't remember.... anyway. One of those boxes posted a spoiler of a cleanser and immediately it sold out. Now they are saying it was not supposed to be in the box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

I just got my Naked box and I had also ordered a 2 pack of Ramosu Hyaluronic Acid.  One of the bottles leaked everywhere!  I emailed them and I'm hoping they'll get back to me in a decent amount of time.  The only bad thing is having to wait so long to get the replacement.  They weren't cheap and I had to pay extra for shipping because I ordered them :*(

My Slowganic cleansers appear to be melted, too.  Are they not supposed to look like that?!


----------



## biancardi (May 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got my Naked box and I had also ordered a 2 pack of Ramosu Hyaluronic Acid.  One of the bottles leaked everywhere!  I emailed them and I'm hoping they'll get back to me in a decent amount of time.  The only bad thing is having to wait so long to get the replacement.  They weren't cheap and I had to pay extra for shipping because I ordered them :*(
> 
> My Slowganic cleansers appear to be melted, too.  Are they not supposed to look like that?!


the pictures I've seen of the slowganic cleansers is that they are fluffy.   I ordered the full size and mine better not be melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is a pic of it from another blog


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I ordered a slowganic lemon cleanser a couple weeks back, just recieved it and it's halfway melted... What would you guys do? Do memebox send replacement for damaged items?


You have to take pictures of the product, before they will "send" (maybe) a replacement or give you points, depending whats wrong with the product.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the pictures I've seen of the slowganic cleansers is that they are fluffy.   I ordered the full size and mine better not be melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> this is a pic of it from another blog


That product gives me the creepies, the texture is scary.


----------



## biancardi (May 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That product gives me the creepies, the texture is scary.


I ordered it because of its texture!! haha


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

Okay, mine is still fluffy.  It reminds me of... I don't know... marshmallow creme? But not sticky at all.  I feel like I know of something that it is like but my brain cannot come up with whatever it is that I'm trying to think of.

Its not bouncy, though.


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You have to take pictures of the product, before they will "send" (maybe) a replacement or give you points, depending whats wrong with the product.


 Oh, you do?  Maybe I should write another email with the pictures attached?

Do you have a better email address than [email protected]?


----------



## rachelshine (May 26, 2014)

No replacement for the slowganic cleaner fyi on Naked15 box, just the points. Oh well, I was semi looking forward to it, but mostly interested in the rest of the box.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I did email them about it and let them know of the issues that people here are experiencing with this cleanser..


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

I did receive a reply to my original email and they did ask for photos.  I sent one that showed the sloppy mess but I wonder if they want more than that?  They also said "Please let us know which option you prefer".  

I'm assuming that meant do I want points or the product but there was no explanation in the email.

It would have to be at least 15 points for me not to want them to send the product to me because I had to pay extra in shipping just to add it to my order!

I said that my decision would be based on how many points they were going to give me.  I hope this all works out.  If anything, I'll just be using those points to order more boxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 26, 2014)

Mine weren't like the picture added over here. I've gotten it in a previous memebox alongside greentea and adley sample and I remember the texture very well. Mine is now very watery and has loads of bubbles in between the melted texture. They did reply and asked wether i want a new or points, so I selected a new one. Hope they send it soon!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

Well, I'm currently a teensy bit disappointed.  They did offer to send the new product but only with my next order (not a big deal, I have a LOT of them) but they mentioned that it might make my original order take longer!

They offered me $6 in points.  The Ampoule itself costs $10!  And I had to pay extra shipping to get it.  So that's not going to work for me.

I mentioned that so we will see what the response is.  I would guess that its cheaper for them to give points than ship something out.  We'll see.  I'm *definitely* just going to get the product if they will only give $6 points!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, you do?  Maybe I should write another email with the pictures attached?
> 
> Do you have a better email address than [email protected]?


Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

It seems they are really not wanting to deal with external problems. They shrugged off a few of my emails. I think I grant them too much forgiveness even when I am a paying customer..  &lt;_&lt;

Also, should we petition for* less/no repeats*??? I'm totally sick of being a loyal fan and getting the same stuff over and over, especially the sheet masks.

I will get the restock, Nakedbox or Mask boxes if I wanted those. It seems like they are clearing out their inventory by stuffing those products into our boxes--- especially the superbox which we paid alot for   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the minibox which they themselves described as "good for trying samples" but why should we *try* new samples when we already* had* those in the other boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It seems they are really not wanting to deal with external problems. They shrugged off a few of my emails. I think I grant them too much forgiveness even when I am a paying customer..  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Also, should we petition for* less/no repeats*??? I'm totally sick of being a loyal fan and getting the same stuff over and over, especially the sheet masks.
> 
> I will get the restock, Nakedbox or Mask boxes if I wanted those. It seems like they are clearing out their inventory by stuffing those products into our boxes--- especially the superbox which we paid alot for   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the minibox which they themselves described as "good for trying samples" but why should we *try* new samples when we already* had* those in the other boxes.


Yea the repeats are too repetitive.

I've been having issues with paying with paypal because I capped my guest spending limit, and I asked them if they were going to get a new payment processor, and they said by the end of May... Have not heard anything back from them yet.

Also I just received another email  reply that I sent to them April 10th. They now just responded to, in regards to a shipping question. " You have received you're package" uhhh yea, its like a month later. How many people work at Memebox I wonder?..


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea the repeats are too repetitive.
> 
> I've been having issues with paying with paypal because I capped my guest spending limit, and I asked them if they were going to get a new payment processor, and they said by the end of May... Have not heard anything back from them yet.
> 
> Also I just received another email  reply that I sent to them April 10th. They now just responded to, in regards to a shipping question. " You have received you're package" uhhh yea, its like a month later. How many people work at Memebox I wonder?..


Geez... They shouldn't keep on doing this because evidently they reach out to more people and starts to ignore the loyal members. Whats going to happen is that the memeaddicts will get fedup at one point and things well sell slower. I hope their customer service will improve.

We would need to work out a petition if we keep seeing repeats everywhere. It feels like they just want our money at times...and that makes it easy for me not to buy another box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, my friend pointed out that any parcels exceeding $30 in central Europe will be heavily taxed by the customs but memebox plainly ignored that. I was lucky to have bought it with some points so it was slightly below $30...I do feel bad for those who needed to pay extras just because the shipping fee value was added to the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

Repeats have became an issue now and we need to be heard!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Geez... They shouldn't keep on doing this because evidently they reach out to more people and starts to ignore the loyal members. Whats going to happen is that the memeaddicts will get fedup at one point and things well sell slower. I hope their customer service will improve.
> 
> We would need to work out a petition if we keep seeing repeats everywhere. It feels like they just want our money at times...and that makes it easy for me not to buy another box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, my friend pointed out that any parcels exceeding $30 in central Europe will be heavily taxed by the customs but memebox plainly ignored that. I was lucky to have bought it with some points so it was slightly below $30...I do feel bad for those who needed to pay extras just because the shipping fee value was added to the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really, you're getting charged taxes on you're boxes? *will*? They've been putting "gift" on my boxes.


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Really, you're getting charged taxes on you're boxes? *will*? They've been putting "gift" on my boxes.


you lucky girl. I haven't. A few other friends have. Because they are new to this and just got a few memepoints. I always buy them for less than $30 anyways..


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Repeats have became an issue now and we need to be heard!


LOL you're awesome. Signed lol. Oh haha you even put the lanoa soap


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

I signed the petition too, I didn't want those cocoon balls again, I got them before. Hopefully someone will swap me for them.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

Just in case anyone was wondering, I thought I'd post the resolution to my exploderated product issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I declined $6 points and asked for $12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They said No, but they would ship the product to me Express and not hold up my regular Memebox deliveries.  They did not have it in stock but I would have to wait 5 days and then they would ship it.

I think.  Something may have gotten lost in translation since English was definitely not very easy for whoever wrote the message back. :\

Still, that makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I get my stuff and it won't hold up my regular boxes.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

Just got half way through my mini box 2 youtube review and found one of my products had leaked. thankfully was an oil and not all over my box but it is now forever shown on my review as I do one take videos in general. have emailled them and want to see how they resolve it.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

ignore. i am an idiot


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 29, 2014)

I signed the petition too! Hope they listen to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I have like 4 Pore essence from Nuganic.. And 2 soaps etc from same brand. It's kind of annoying. The only repeats I like is when we get cheese cream xD


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

I don't like repeats. That's it, if I buy a SB, Memebox Global or any other Curated box with a snazzy name, except for LB, don't add them.


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever received the _complete wrong box_?? I ordered Naked #15 and just got Lucky #5...


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Has anyone ever received the _complete wrong box_?? I ordered Naked #15 and just got Lucky #5...


Thats new. Maybe shoot an email to them?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

@@veritazy I did, a little scared of what they might say! MEEP! I am praying they say keep the the box AND we shall send you the one we promised.


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@veritazy I did, a little scared of what they might say! MEEP! I am praying they say keep the the box AND we shall send you the one we promised.


it was kinda the mistake on their part tho. you didn't get what you paid for. simple as that.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Has anyone ever received the _complete wrong box_?? I ordered Naked #15 and just got Lucky #5...


I received two mini memebox #2... I only ordered 1


----------



## Jane George (May 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Has anyone ever received the _complete wrong box_?? I ordered Naked #15 and just got Lucky #5...


I wonder who has your #15. Am I unlucky with two leaky products?


----------



## veritazy (May 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I received two mini memebox #2... I only ordered 1


All sorts of new problems. But this is a good one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> All sorts of new problems. But this is a good one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

Whoa!  I got my replacement product today! It only took two days to get here AND they sent TWO even though only one of mine was exploded!  Wow!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa! I got my replacement product today! It only took two days to get here AND they sent TWO even though only one of mine was exploded! Wow!


Yes! So glad!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, has anybody else had a problem with their packages heading the wrong direction. Mine went from San Francisco to Hawaii.

I live in Oklahoma, what the heck?

Last time it was sent to my local post office and then back across the state and back again.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 3, 2014)

Anybody knows what happened to affiliate program? Does it still exist?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes it does. There is a like at the bottom of the memebox homepage with information or click this link

http://us.memebox.com/affiliates/


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 3, 2014)

I know this link, but there is only one program, which ended in May.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I know this link, but there is only one program, which ended in May.


There is no referral anymore only affliate


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 3, 2014)

That's right I'm talking about affiliate. In program section is one position which ended on May. So in fact there is no active program...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> That's right I'm talking about affiliate. In program section is one position which ended on May. So in fact there is no active program...


Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys!

I recently was deleting some old email where I found an old tracking number for a memebox that shipped out from Korea on April 10th and has been seen nowhere since. I still haven't received the box and I can't for the life remember which box it was I ordered! Would anyone happen to know? I thiiiink it was luckybox #1 but I'm not 100% sure. The shipping date was supposed to be April 8th.

I also emailed memebox about it last week =| After seeing @'s post I've sent a facebook message too.... *sigh*


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@athy probably it is the restocked luckybox #1. They didnt have a box on 18th tho. Check it here... otherwise if you had been a member since march, log in http://track.memebox.com/ and check your orders..


----------



## athy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@veritazy I've been trying track.memebox.com throughout the day and it hasn't been loading for me D: I thought the site was down or something! Is it because I'm using google chrome? O___O Oh dear, yet another issue.

I think I'm quite sure it was the lucky box #1 restocked now! I remember the Enprani cream being a spoiler, and other people's reviews of the box has the cream. Thanks so much, this should hopefully help my case... @[email protected]


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@athy I hope they will sort it out for you. They have not been replying my emails so... *sigh*


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

athy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I recently was deleting some old email where I found an old tracking number for a memebox that shipped out from Korea on April 10th and has been seen nowhere since. I still haven't received the box and I can't for the life remember which box it was I ordered! Would anyone happen to know? I thiiiink it was luckybox #1 but I'm not 100% sure. The shipping date was supposed to be April 8th.
> 
> I also emailed memebox about it last week =| After seeing @'s post I've sent a facebook message too.... *sigh*


What's Australia's main postal hub where you track your items? @@athy - Ill pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 9, 2014)

Joy to the world, finally resolution with my mixup! I am keeping Luckybox 5 (YAAAS, I get to play with all the things now!!) and they are sending me the Naked Box 15! Wahooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It only took them foreves and a day.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

I just wrote in the plainest easiest English and I got a response! On the same day!!  This is the FOURTH one I wrote about the same exact thing, too!  Of course, they didn't actually specifically answer my question but hey, I'm just  happy someone responded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@Saffyra Ooh, good idea! I'll try using simpler English!

It didn't even occur to me that the people might just not be understanding what I'm trying to say... Time to spam them more messages *cackles* =3

Really though, I was such a mindless memebox minion until this happened... Really making me hesitate to buy the boxes I want even though I know I'll cave eventually anyway =___=


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

THEY FINALLY REPLIED TO MY EMAIL.

THEY SAID MY PACKAGE WAS STUCK IN CUSTOMS (it isn't according to tracking, but whatever they say~) AND SO THEY'RE OFFERING ME A REFUND.

WOOHOOO~~~ I can now freely buy boxes with no doubt in my mind again ^___^ 

Although I do wish that I could have had my luckybox instead. Oh well. =x


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> THEY FINALLY REPLIED TO MY EMAIL.
> 
> THEY SAID MY PACKAGE WAS STUCK IN CUSTOMS (it isn't according to tracking, but whatever they say~) AND SO THEY'RE OFFERING ME A REFUND.
> 
> ...


well please wait a few more hours as new boxes are out later today,@@athy,then decide on what ones to buy


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> well please wait a few more hours as new boxes are out later today,@@athy,then decide on what ones to buy


@@Lorna ljblog Ooh thank you for the heads up!

I'm glad I was so undecisive then! Although I already have four boxes in my cart... So now it's going to be even harder to narrow my selection down...

How did you know new boxes are coming out later? =O Did I miss an email?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

There's three new ones just appeared... At home, vitamin care and cooling care but some say VIP... Wondering what a VIP is and why they are so special!!!!!!


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah I saw the VIP thing in another thread too! I want to know what this VIP is and how I can get in XDDD


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 11, 2014)

I got an email this morning saying I was a VIP. Apparently I spend too much money at memebox, lol. It gives me a free gift with purchase of the new boxes, and I think upgrading to express shipping, but I can't confirm that last bit. No points, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Joy to the world, finally resolution with my mixup! I am keeping Luckybox 5 (YAAAS, I get to play with all the things now!!) and they are sending me the Naked Box 15! Wahooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It only took them foreves and a day.


Just wanted to say that I already got a shipping notification YESTERDAY for my new box!!

AND HOLY SMOKES, I just got the new box!!!


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

How likely is it that memebox will let me cancel my order of the hair box?  I got it when I saw it was back in stock but then regretted it and immediately emailed them.  I saw a full box spoiler and the box is not at all what I was hoping for.  They haven't sent me any sort of notifications about box movement but they say 4 business days prior to box shipping but I bought it after the ship date so I don't know how I could calculate it.

I have a feeling they won't let me.  At least I mainly spent points. :/


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> How likely is it that memebox will let me cancel my order of the hair box?  I got it when I saw it was back in stock but then regretted it and immediately emailed them.  I saw a full box spoiler and the box is not at all what I was hoping for.  They haven't sent me any sort of notifications about box movement but they say 4 business days prior to box shipping but I bought it after the ship date so I don't know how I could calculate it.
> 
> I have a feeling they won't let me.  At least I mainly spent points. :/


You can try - just email them and ask. 

it is 3 business days prior to box shipping, I believe, not 4 days.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> You can try - just email them and ask.
> 
> it is 3 business days prior to box shipping, I believe, not 4 days.


I emailed and messaged them on facebook just in case.  Last time I emailed them they never replied!  I had to re-email them to ask about my previous email.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

they don't work weekends, so the earliest would be sometime tomorrow (or even late tonight, as Korea is ahead of us in time)


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

The facebook person got back to me and said that I cannot cancel since the ship date was the 13th.  I asked for clarification if that means that if a person purchases a box after the official ship date that they cannot cancel the box.    They got back to me with the answer that you cannot cancel after the posted ship date.  

The exact conversation is as such: 



> Hi  We're very sorry but you cannot cancel your Hair Box order because it is already passed June 13th, the official shipping out date
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, so if I order boxes past their ship date, I can't cancel them?
> 
> Hi  Unfortunately, that is our policy. If you want to cancel your order, you must do so 3 days before its shipping date listed on the product page


SOOOO in short, make sure you don't order boxes after the ship date if you may want to cancel them.  Definitely disappointed.  I'll chalk it up to my stupidity and a very strict cancellation policy.  I do think it is a little ridiculous to not let someone cancel an order if the persons order has not even begun preparing for shipment.  Yes the boxes that were pre-ordered were shipped that day but my box was not and has not even given me notice of a printing label being printed.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 15, 2014)

Soo I made a new account and tried using an affiliate link to get a $3 discount on one of the boxes, but it refuses to work! Meme said they tried my link and it works for them, UGH. Anyone else who is in the affiliate program have issues with people not being able to use their links?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Soo I made a new account and tried using an affiliate link to get a $3 discount on one of the boxes, but it refuses to work! Meme said they tried my link and it works for them, UGH. Anyone else who is in the affiliate program have issues with people not being able to use their links?


I've seen 3 people use my links, so I have to assume it works.  However, not all of their products are $3.00 discounts - just the ones in the program list.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 15, 2014)

I STILL haven't got my replacement for slowganic cleanser that were broken two or three weeks ago, cannot remember quite. And the CS told me it were sent by express too ;S So weird..


----------



## athy (Jun 15, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> The facebook person got back to me and said that I cannot cancel since the ship date was the 13th.  I asked for clarification if that means that if a person purchases a box after the official ship date that they cannot cancel the box.    They got back to me with the answer that you cannot cancel after the posted ship date.
> 
> The exact conversation is as such:
> 
> ...


I got my cancellation just ten minutes ago!

I guess I just wrote a very convincing email...


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've seen 3 people use my links, so I have to assume it works.  However, not all of their products are $3.00 discounts - just the ones in the program list.


No I know, I specifically was testing a link for the Herbal Cosmetics box. The one they provided me in the banners/links section. Oh well!


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Soo I made a new account and tried using an affiliate link to get a $3 discount on one of the boxes, but it refuses to work! Meme said they tried my link and it works for them, UGH. Anyone else who is in the affiliate program have issues with people not being able to use their links?


No my readers haven't problems.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> No my readers haven't problems.


I don't know WHAT the issue was, but it seems to have fixed itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Chau (Jun 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if when you cancel your order they give back the points you spent .assuming those points haven't expired yet?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> Does anyone know if when you cancel your order they give back the points you spent .assuming those points haven't expired yet?


I had to do that on an order - I made sure that I told to give me back my memepoints when they cancelled the order.  They did.  But I did tell them about it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?

I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?
> 
> I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


Write them an email and attach the photos - they should send you a replacement or offer points.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Write them an email and attach the photos - they should send you a replacement or offer points.


I just did, I hope the jusr resend it and not give points (or 10 points,, then I'm happy xD)


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?
> 
> I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


Oh no   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  By the way, that is one cute doggy!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> Oh no   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  By the way, that is one cute doggy!


Thanks! &lt;3  They offered me 6 points in return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or send agian but I rather have the 6 points)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

Dear Memebox,

Can you make it so accounts don't log out every 15 minutes?  I'm so tired of logging in again and again just get one post written!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love,

Me


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

Still have not heard from them about my damaged pore box! Annoyed. It would be nice if VIPs got better customer service.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

They would give me $6 refund but still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 4, 2014)

I got another #12 memebox today and I'm kinda freaked. I mean, do I need to pay return shipping? it's super expensive with this weight *cries* 

Also I hope they didnt mess up my other numbered box orders since they mistakenly sent this one...

I saw in this forum someone got a wrong box as well..


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you sure they didn't send that to you to review? Did you get it DHL this morning or normal post @@veritazy?


----------



## veritazy (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Are you sure they didn't send that to you to review? Did you get it DHL this morning or normal post @@veritazy?


not sure if its dhl. its the normal postal slip in my mailbox since I left for the clinic as usual. 

I'll email memebox to find out..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

i missed a parcel too today and wonder what it is as my summer only got sent on the 1st


----------



## veritazy (Jul 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i missed a parcel too today and wonder what it is as my summer only got sent on the 1st


strange right. I thought it was my waxing. But it turned out to be another #12...I emailed them. I hope it is a good response. *worried*


----------



## flushblush (Jul 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got another #12 memebox today and I'm kinda freaked. I mean, do I need to pay return shipping? it's super expensive with this weight *cries*
> 
> Also I hope they didnt mess up my other numbered box orders since they mistakenly sent this one...
> 
> I saw in this forum someone got a wrong box as well..


I think it was @rachelshine... If memory serves, it took a long time for them to get back to her, but they did let her keep it!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

If it is the case I am not paying to send it back and uk law is with me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had a parcel arrive I'm at work still not sure what it is.summer and foot are arrived DHL together.i had a random box arrived last week too that doesn't show on my orders. Strange world .


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

i'm wondering if it is blogger/youtuber related


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog can you tell me if it is a repeat when you get home?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Lorna ljblog can you tell me if it is a repeat when you get home?


No it was my birchbox that got lost and resent and then 2 turned up together today . I have to go to post office before work as a memebox was undelivered today so it may be that box .


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

oh ok.... hopefully get mine in morning too


----------



## veritazy (Jul 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I think it was @rachelshine... If memory serves, it took a long time for them to get back to her, but they did let her keep it!


I hope so too! *sigh* A reply might take a few days. This box might get too attached to leave me. Poor thing..*strokes creepily*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 5, 2014)

lol not a memebox. Just a very early lovelula


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 6, 2014)

A bit sad the lipstick in the Colorbox Red arrived totally melted. 

I put in the fridge for it to harden again. But any scent/flavor it might have had is gone from melting in the heat. 

We had some hot days past weeks so must have been in transit or in the carrier/post truck or waiting in a hot customs room.

So not really fault of memebox still I am sad.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

ARGGHHHH....my grapefruit box is now in NJ.  It was in NH and now in NJ - I am in MA!! WHAAAA!!!!

I really loathe the post office at times.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

I pissed off at memebox right now. Before I ordered the whole grains &amp; milk bundle, I asked them if I also ordered the oriental medicine in the SAME order, that would all be expressed shipped at the same time.

yes. They confirmed that.

but they didn't do that. So, I emailed them and they stated, no, oriental went standard, you would have to pay extra for the express on that box. I wrote back to them, no, I have the email - I keep attaching it so they can see that I am not lying about it) and also at that time, your new shipping policy was not in place, so there was no way for me to upgrade one box to express shipping - it was all ONE shipping cost.

argh. I mean, seriously, to send all 3 boxes in one package would have been cheaper than sending 2 in one and then another one.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 10, 2014)

[quote name="biancardi" post="2240528" timestamp="

argh. I mean, seriously, to send all 3 boxes in one package would have been cheaper than sending 2 in one and then another one.

i feel you gal. I am not feeling good about this shipping mishap.

I got that extra #12 shipped to me without any notice. I could have just shut it and keep it for myself, but I emailed them out of honesty... they replied me only days after and they demanded for the photo of the package. I am not in town atm and would probably have to rummage over the garbage for that package...

I hope I am not obliged to do anything about that as shipping is exorbitant from central eu... moreover someone did mention it earlier, the EU law is with me.

I will go back home tmr and email them back politely.. *sigh*


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

why would they want a photo?  I don't get that...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 10, 2014)

Eu distance selling rules

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/5tzLGdyC8FpBvKSr1GS4WLy/distance-selling-regulations


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why would they want a photo?  I don't get that...


I think to send to the brand. because they've send my youtube video of the whamisa hand cream to whamisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think to send to the brand. because they've send my youtube video of the whamisa hand cream to whamisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it is just to verify what went wrong and how I got that package. Hopefully it is nothing serious... need so e sleep now. Nite, ladies~


----------



## veritazy (Jul 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Eu distance selling rules
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/5tzLGdyC8FpBvKSr1GS4WLy/distance-selling-regulations


just looked at it before I snoozed, yep this is golden. 'Unsolicited goods' huh..


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

So, I am happy with the oriental medicines shipping issue.  They are shipping my Aloe Vera box express - so, that is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

Had to look it up a while ago due to another company sending me stuff I didn't order after screwing up my original order... Products are in my stash


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 15, 2014)

I had ordered both Colour and Scent bundles in the first lot and ended up receiving just two boxes each from each bundle - the blue colour box and the baby powder scent box are missing from my packages. There were no signs of tampering or opening on the package, which was sealed until I opened it.

Memebox says they had packed all three and declared the weight as 2220g on the label.

Along with these, I had ordered some of those Cocoon ball cleansers and a pore brush from their shop. The cleansers are there, but the pore brush is missing in my order and there are just a couple of sachets and a BB cream sample instead.

My post office has assured me they haven't had anything fall out. Anyway, the package was sealed at Memebox's end.

Things are at a deadlock, with me sending them photos of whatever I got, and with Memebox insisting it wasn't their fault. I have ordered more than 50 boxes so far and had no problems (Except for a damaged box 12). Memebox also knows I unbox everything on my blog - I haven't been able to review the colour and scent bundles yet because of the missing boxes. Not to mention the $24 I spent on the Pore Brush.

We keep exchanging emails along the lines of "I did NOT get the blue and baby powder boxes, please look into this", and "We had packed all three boxes, and the pore brush. Please inquire at your end". I don't know what to do.
 

P.S. The Colour bundle, the Scent bundle and the cocoon ball-pore brush order were all in three different packages.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

@BeautyJunction  Can your post office give you some type of written confirmation - an email - that you can send to Memebox and tell them "I did inquire on my end and the Post Office investigated.  There was no tampering, the boxes were sealed and these are how they arrived from Memebox.  Please either send me my missing items or refund me fully for the items that are missing."

something along those lines.  Be firm, don't accuse, just state the facts - simply and to the point - and request what you are expecting Memebox to do in order to compensate for this issue.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 15, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> I had ordered both Colour and Scent bundles in the first lot and ended up receiving just two boxes each from each bundle - the blue colour box and the baby powder scent box are missing from my packages. There were no signs of tampering or opening on the package, which was sealed until I opened it.
> 
> Memebox says they had packed all three and declared the weight as 2220g on the label.
> 
> ...


ooh just read this what a arse, have they actually confirmed they had all 3 boxes in each box, i wonder if they are shifting the blame on to the postal services ,i would pop down and get the postal company for a written letter or document, to send to memebox, i just thought i hope memebox are not getting confused with the orders i remember you bought the 2 boxes and then we spoke online and worked out it was cheaper to buy the bundle hense why you cancelled order and bought the bundles, but then you did a shop order and only the balls were there and not the brush,are they not packing and ticking off properly,i think it would be good to be direct but keep emails short as they don't cope well with long ones, just be firm where you want this to go,and items sent out or refunded.any luck on the global 12 box being replaced after exploding everywhere. bet the flat smelt nice after being away,


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog and @@biancardi This is what Memebox has said, oldest email first:

_hi Renu._

_Thank you for contacting us and sorry for delay in replying._
 
_We sent your memebox #12 on July 11th via DHL._
_However the blue box is not in Warehouse, therefore we will give you store credit of full blue box price and brush, if you do not mind._
_Please let us know._
_Thank you and sorry for inconvenience._
I wrote back saying I was disappointed that the Blue box was gone and wanted the lipstick that changed colour, and asked if they could find it for me, and reminded them that the Baby Powder scent box was also missing. So I got this reply, where they have clearly changed track:

_hi Renu.__Thank you for contacting us and sorry for delay in replying._
 
_We are sorry for missing one of the scent box._
_However, as you can see the tracking paper, we apply the weight of the 3 scent boxes (2220g)._
_Also, the white big box is we can put 3 memeboxes._
_Therefore, we sent your full of the bundle package like color box bundle and scent box bundle._
 
_Could you kindly check the customs at your end for your situation of the bundle package and pore brush ?_
_When you get the answer from them, please let us know as soon as possible._
 
_If you have any questions, please let us know._
_Thank you _








My reply was that Customs would always affix their seal and sellotape and enclose a slip saying they had opened the box, which had not happened in any of these cases. Also, it did not explain why there was a BB cream vial and two sachets in the Pore Brush box instead of the pore brush (store order, Lorna). They replied:

_hi Renu,_

_Thank you for your email. _

_As you can see the tracking paper, we apply the weight of the 3 scent boxes (2220g)._

_Also, the white big box is we can put 3 memeboxes._
_Therefore, we sent your full of the bundle package like color box bundle and scent box bundle._
 
_If you have any questions, please let us know._
_Thank you _
 
I replied to this ditty saying I only received two colour boxes and two scent boxes, and no pore brush in my store order and asked them to please advise me regarding the next step, as I was keen to review the Colour and Scent bundles on my blog asap. No reply yet. This conversation could go on forever.


The problem with a written statement from Customs is that Customs has not even touched my packages! They don't really go through every thing that arrives and passed it without notice, so I don't know how I am supposed to contact customs and have them say it was sealed anyway when they did not check my packages at all. The only person whom I know who has come in contact with these boxes is my postman, who gave them to me sealed, signed-for. I even took pictures with the seals intact (which I do now for every package ever since my box 12 exploded) and sent them those pictures.

@@lorna, I think my emails are defo too long for them to cope. I'm going to write a short one tomorrow with the issues in bullet points lol. And you're right, I did order just the orange and blue boxes at first. But no scent boxes at the time. I later cancelled that order and reordered both scent and colour bundles. Again, when I ordered the Cocoon balls and the Pore brush separately, they sent me all five packets of cocoon balls but no pore brush. I'm just so frustrated.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

@@BeautyJunction

my suggestion is to tackle one issue at a time per email with memebox.  They were willing to do something about the colorbox blue and then they all got confused with the next two issues.  Break them apart into 3 separate emails.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes I agree after reading the emails confused send 3 seperate emails for each issue use bullet points so all clarified for all parties. Hopefully then they can read it understand a little clearer there are 3 seperate issues in need of sorting.

I also when reading the first 2 emails got the impression like as in many emails that don't actually end up with the answer to original question answered is that one person sent original email with a level of help and common sense reaching out to you . You have replied and a different person has picked up the email read it upside down and replied as is standard glossybox response and clueless and you have opened up the email expecting the products boxes to be sent or refunded to be greeted with OMGWTFBBQ. So yes 3 seperate emails bullet points and short sweet but firm and direct and what you want as the end result . Let us know the outcome. It's things like this that sneak up and end up damaging the company reputation . I also wish that when you email and say Suzy replies you reply until sorted with Suzy not just a nobody at hi memebox


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow @@BeautyJunction that sucks.... hopefully they sort it out soon for you!

I saw that the old scent boxes were restocked and bought some only to have them refunded tonight due to a system glitch when Memebox put up the new boxes making the old ones still seem available. They offered me points in place of a code used which is good but I'm a bit sad that there will be no boxes :-(


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 16, 2014)

Sent a consolidated email with bullet points, bold, underline and italics today detailing all three order numbers and the missing boxes and pore brush.

My mailman swears he gives everything to me sealed - which is true, I am the one who broke the sellotape. And customs always affixes their own seal if they have opened anything. Or add a duty invoice/receipt/slip. Nada here.

I really hope they do something about this. I badly want to order the new Scent bundle plus the restocked Whole Grain box and a few others, and don't want to buy anything until they sort this out for me. I don't know what I will do if the deadlock continues and Memebox does nothing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

@@BeautyJunction I hope they will be able to address your concerns! My only concern is that by putting it all in one email, they will get confused.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

My Meme-issue.. I was plant shopping and the post man was at my door and I wasn't there.. no Memebox today :'(

"first world problems!"


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi I have an issue with affiliate program. They had to send me box and they forgot... I'm waiting 10 days for change points in affiliate program into Memepoints... Anyone had the same problems?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 17, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Hi I have an issue with affiliate program. They had to send me box and they forgot... I'm waiting 10 days for change points in affiliate program into Memepoints... Anyone had the same problems?


I'm not exactly sure what you mean about the box they forgot to send.

Did you exchange commission to Memepoints?  Is that what you mean?  I'm pretty sure they said they only do that at the end of the month.  So you can make as many withdrawals from your affiliate commission account during the month but they only go through at the end of the month.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 18, 2014)

When you exchange commission into Memepoints Memebox should do it within 5 business days. They had some technical problems and send points after 8 business day few hours ago.They send me also email with apologies.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

It's been over 10 days and no reply in regards to my waxing email.. I don't like their customer service, they must improve :/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> It's been over 10 days and no reply in regards to my waxing email.. I don't like their customer service, they must improve :/


Yea, that's horrible.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys! Just wanted to let you know I created a thread just for Memebox Affiliate Questions/Concerns over in the blogger area. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/

I'll be moving the few posts in this thread on the topic over there shortly!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 18, 2014)

Whew. I finally got a proper reply (hopefully) after quite of few days of "not our fault" and "please look into this" email exchanges.

For those who have not gone through my previous posts in this thread, Memebox sent me the Color bundle with the blue box missing, the Scent bundle with the baby powder box missing and a shop order with a $24 pore brush missing.

They've said they'll send my "package" on Monday, though they had first said all three products were out of stock. I'm scared to ask them what the package will contain and if they are sending both boxes and the brush; what if it leads to another email deadlock?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

If I was you I Would wait and see whats in the box they sent you before writing more to Them. Hopefully they Got it Rights this time! Fingres crossed

.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Still have not heard anything back from them about cancelling the FREE FROM OIL &amp; TROUBLES 3 back order replacement products.... I just want my refund already.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Still have not heard anything back from them about cancelling the FREE FROM OIL &amp; TROUBLES 3 back order replacement products.... I just want my refund already.


when you send them your email? I sent them an email last week about the herbal box...haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> when you send them your email? I sent them an email last week about the herbal box...haven't heard anything back yet.


Probably avoiding you too. I sent an email over 2 weeks ago now. Resent it serveral times. NO REPLY...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Probably avoiding you too. I sent an email over 2 weeks ago now. Resent it serveral times. NO REPLY...


Just got refunded my points.. finally and my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got refunded my points.. finally and my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LUCKER!! I still haven't heard back.. I'm beyond mad at this point actually. I buy this much and they can't even reply to a email.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> LUCKER!! I still haven't heard back.. I'm beyond mad at this point actually. I buy this much and they can't even reply to a email.....


What did you email them about?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> What did you email them about?


The waxing box.. It has nothing to do with waxing and it's violating eu laws with this false advertising. I want some points back atleast. Not going to use any of the products except the benton one. And thats not why I bought it whatsoever..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The waxing box.. It has nothing to do with waxing and it's violating eu laws with this false advertising. I want some points back atleast. Not going to use any of the products except the benton one. And thats not why I bought it whatsoever..


They should have a CS phone number!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They should have a CS phone number!


yes, all they have is the long distance number to Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If they have a SF office, why don't they have a toll free number?


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, all they have is the long distance number to Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If they have a SF office, why don't they have a toll free number?


One of those jobs being advertised was a customer service type role so maybe they are looking to set one up?


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

I just sent my first email to customer service regarding a minor issue (did not get a point for a survey I filled out, despite it saying the point would be awarded on the 17th), and immediately got a form response - is this new?:

_Hi,_

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us. _

_We really appreciate your feedback, and our team will be in touch with you shortly. We do try our best to respond as soon as possible, but due to the high volume of inquiries we have been receiving, it might take us a few days to get back to you. We seek your understanding, and in the mean time, we suggest you take a look at our FAQs section._

_We thank you again for your patience! _

_Cheers,_
_Memebox Global Team_


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I just sent my first email to customer service regarding a minor issue (did not get a point for a survey I filled out, despite it saying the point would be awarded on the 17th), and immediately got a form response - is this new?:
> 
> _Hi,_
> 
> ...


They've been doing that for a bit, not to worry. As long as you were to the point and calm they will respond in a few days.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

so, really, nothing will be done about the herbal box.  They asked if I wanted to return it, but didn't let me know if they would pay for return shipping or not (still waiting on THAT response).

For me to ship it back is so expensive and isn't worth it.  I can trade those items if they don't offer me a free label.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

so, because there is a huge communication breakdown over this herbal box and memebox refuses to admit their mistake, I am keeping it.

I am not spending over 30.00 to send the box back to them over their mistake. Not even ONE memepoint was offered to me for their mistake and I found their customer service over this issue to be totally lacking.

In case they are reading here, they should know this.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 25, 2014)

So Memebox had sent me the Color Bundle without the blue box and the Scent bundle without the Baby Powder box and a shop order with a brush missing. It took me days of emailing to get them to agree to send replacements.

The package arrived today and my heartbreak continues - only the blue box and the pore brush are there, the Baby Powder box is missing. As if that was not enough, the blue lipstick is absolutely broken, stuck to the lid and refuses to budge. I am going to have to go through another week of email exchanges to make them understand what happened.


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, because there is a huge communication breakdown over this herbal box and memebox refuses to admit their mistake, I am keeping it.
> 
> I am not spending over 30.00 to send the box back to them over their mistake. Not even ONE memepoint was offered to me for their mistake and I found their customer service over this issue to be totally lacking.
> 
> In case they are reading here, they should know this.





BeautyJunction said:


> So Memebox had sent me the Color Bundle without the blue box and the Scent bundle without the Baby Powder box and a shop order with a brush missing. It took me days of emailing to get them to agree to send replacements.
> 
> The package arrived today and my heartbreak continues - only the blue box and the pore brush are there, the Baby Powder box is missing. As if that was not enough, the blue lipstick is absolutely broken, stuck to the lid and refuses to budge. I am going to have to go through another week of email exchanges to make them understand what happened.


hang in there you two. I'm sure memebox will eventually resolve this adequately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

@catyz  I gave up. I do not have the time to play this email game with them.   There is a communication breakdown and I just don't have the patience.


----------



## catyz (Jul 26, 2014)

@@biancardi, aww, that's unfortunate. But I know what you mean. I had a communication break down with them as well with my luckybox one. They sent me the restock version instead of the original that I ordered. I was livid because I really liked the original. Anyhow, they just never replied me or offered anything but then I received my other boxes and loved them so hence I'm still here...buying more of them.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 26, 2014)

Still nothing back on my waxing box. So furious -.- Send 10101010 emails and no reply. Best customer service ever..


----------



## veritazy (Jul 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Still nothing back on my waxing box. So furious -.- Send 10101010 emails and no reply. Best customer service ever..


What happened to that one? I need to properly review the waxing box still, but. so far it has been quite mediocre..


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

Fermented 2 shipping is delayed

I ordered in a value set with Pore Care 3 and am very disappointed that they didn't ship out Pore Care 3 express shipping separately.
 



> We are writing this letter to inform you that due to the DRAN Wonder Fermented Serum (which was used as a Spoiler for Fermented Cosmetics 2) expiring in 10 months, we will officially replace it with a different full-sized product that is equal to or greater in value than the Wonder Fermented Serum. However, we will send this Memebox Spoiler product, the Wonder Fermented Serum, to you as a free full-sized gift for you to test and trial. With this, your newly curated Fermented Cosmetics Box will have 8 full-sized products rather than the original 7 full-sized product assortment, and be of higher total value than your original Fermented Cosmetics 2 Box.
> 
> To make this happen, please understand that it is necessary to delay your product’s shipping date until August 4th.
> At Memebox, we take the value of our Memebox fans’ time seriously, and are always trying to provide the best quality service possible. Therefore, we will try our best to minimize any similar type of mishap from reoccurring in the future, and will strive to bring you the best in K-beauty! Again, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for supporting what we do!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Well at least the positive is as they are doing the right thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would rather have two boxes delayed (in my case five) than receive product that will expire before it can be used.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> What happened to that one? I need to properly review the waxing box still, but. so far it has been quite mediocre..


What happened is that I don't like beeing fooled into thinking we will get waxing products and then to recieve 0. Thats false advertising and It's illegal here in Norway. It seriously had nothing to do with waxing at all, and the other products I wont use except for the benton gel. But thats not worth 29.99 + 6.99 too me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Although I am kind of curious what they did with one of my shipments that contained a Fermented 2 that just arrived at customs in NYC on 7/26. That particular order that contained two other boxes was shipped on 7/22. The other Fermented, same as you biancardi was bundled with another.

Edited: Nevermind. Shipping dates between two boxes were off by two days and instead of waiting and sending together they actually sent them separate. Received the email this morning. Such a ridiculous waste of money. smh So I'm assuming then the F2 is not included.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Well at least the positive is as they are doing the right thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would rather have two boxes delayed (in my case five) than receive product that will expire before it can be used.


I think they should have shipped out the other box in the value set.  Now, I have to wait until next week and they are shipping out on monday, which means, I will have to have it rerouted to my job.  If they had shipped out on friday, it would have been okay, as I work from home on monday.

sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> What happened is that I don't like beeing fooled into thinking we will get waxing products and then to recieve 0. Thats false advertising and It's illegal here in Norway. It seriously had nothing to do with waxing at all, and the other products I wont use except for the benton gel. But thats not worth 29.99 + 6.99 too me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep, they did that with the herbal box as well.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think they should have shipped out the other box in the value set.  Now, I have to wait until next week and they are shipping out on monday, which means, I will have to have it rerouted to my job.  If they had shipped out on friday, it would have been okay, as I work from home on monday.
> 
> sigh.


I agree with you. I actually thought they had shipped my other box but they are indeed holding onto it...no email this morning and it should have been shipped on 7/25.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 30, 2014)

I heard back from Memebox about my missing Baby Powder box - they are saying I should send them a photo of the packaging label and the external box by itself! Unfortunately, I took pics of the opened external box, sent it to them and, after a week of no replies, threw away the external box. It was collected just yesterday.

And, not a word from Memebox in the email about my broken blue lipstick. IDK what to do. Did I order the Scent Bundle to receive just TWO boxes? And did I order the Color Bundle to receive a broken lipstick?

I have ordered 55 boxes so far, and counting. I could weep with frustration. This problem has been going on for more than three weeks now and everyone has reviewed their bundles while I am still waiting for my Baby Powder box and, instead of taking responsibility, Memebox wants a picture of the external box by itself!

If someone from Memebox is reading this, please, please, please, send me the dang Baby Powder box already, along with a replacement blue lipstick! I've bought 55 boxes from you, reviewed so many on my blog and am not here to con you!


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 31, 2014)

On july 5th and on july 14th I emailed small complaint of a broken/melted lipstick from Color box red today I sent a third email about small issue. I fail to understand why customer service sort of ignores emails. I ordered so far 11 boxes and one small item is just a minor issue for them but big for me. This month I have not ordered any memebox fear of more melted items.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so sad I had to do this, but just opened a paypal claim on the waxing box.. This couldve been avoided if thet just replied, but they keep avoiding my 10+ emails.. God, I feel so bad for doing this, but I don't know if i should..


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm so sad I had to do this, but just opened a paypal claim on the waxing box.. This couldve been avoided if thet just replied, but they keep avoiding my 10+ emails.. God, I feel so bad for doing this, but I don't know if i should..


Don't feel bad!  They did the wrong thing in this case and you've received no response to your emails so it's not like you didn't warn them.  They had plenty of other options and refused to take them!  I'm thinking @@BeautyJunction should do the same thing.  It's really unacceptable.

An a (slightly) happier note, I am glad to see that they changed the website so that it doesn't log you out every 15 minutes. Yay!


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> On july 5th and on july 14th I emailed small complaint of a broken/melted lipstick from Color box red today I sent a third email about small issue. I fail to understand why customer service sort of ignores emails. I ordered so far 11 boxes and one small item is just a minor issue for them but big for me. This month I have not ordered any memebox fear of more melted items.


Did you send them a picture? They do take a long time but I find when I have issues, I just write two sentences saying what item it is and what is wrong and add a picture in attachment. But having a neutral or nice tone, I think matters to them because there was one time where i was frustrated and email wasn't the most pleasant in tone and they never replied.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Don't feel bad!  They did the wrong thing in this case and you've received no response to your emails so it's not like you didn't warn them.  They had plenty of other options and refused to take them!  I'm thinking @@BeautyJunction should do the same thing.  It's really unacceptable.
> 
> An a (slightly) happier note, I am glad to see that they changed the website so that it doesn't log you out every 15 minutes. Yay!


I opened a Paypal dispute as well. One month is a long time to have issues which are not resolved. I don't know if Paypal will solve matters - I have passed the 45-day window, since I paid on May 15th for the Scent and Color Bundles, but they did say your dispute has been registered.

How hard is it to give me a few points for the broken blue lipstick and the missing Baby Powder box? Or to send out replacements? I have been as polite as I know how. Anyway, I am going to review the Scent and Color bundles this week on my blog, mentioning all the issues, the broken lippie and the missing box. I have waited long enough and sent enough emails. I only hope the rest of the 57 boxes I ordered arrive safely.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> I opened a Paypal dispute as well. One month is a long time to have issues which are not resolved. I don't know if Paypal will solve matters - I have passed the 45-day window, since I paid on May 15th for the Scent and Color Bundles, but they did say your dispute has been registered.
> 
> How hard is it to give me a few points for the broken blue lipstick and the missing Baby Powder box? Or to send out replacements? I have been as polite as I know how. Anyway, I am going to review the Scent and Color bundles this week on my blog, mentioning all the issues, the broken lippie and the missing box. I have waited long enough and sent enough emails. I only hope the rest of the 57 boxes I ordered arrive safely.


You made a good choice.. They weren't putting up a solution for you. Other beautyboxes solves these matters within days, and its ok to reply late, but to overlook issues is going to far in my opinion. Let me know what happens! Hopefully paypal sortsit out for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Don't feel bad!  They did the wrong thing in this case and you've received no response to your emails so it's not like you didn't warn them.  They had plenty of other options and refused to take them!  I'm thinking @@BeautyJunction should do the same thing.  It's really unacceptable.
> 
> An a (slightly) happier note, I am glad to see that they changed the website so that it doesn't log you out every 15 minutes. Yay!


Feeling better about my desition now. Just felt horrible in the beginning cause I love Memebox as a company. Hopefully its the first and last time I will have to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 5, 2014)

Paypal closed my dispute because I had paid on May 15th and it was way past the 45-day deadline. And Memebox is not replying. I think I've lost the Baby Powder box and the blue lipstick forever.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Paypal closed my dispute because I had paid on May 15th and it was way past the 45-day deadline. And Memebox is not replying. I think I've lost the Baby Powder box and the blue lipstick forever.


Did you try to ask for pts back, instead of replacement? Or are they ignoring that as well?


----------



## BelleBeryl (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I was asked for a photo of broken melted lipstick and of the box. The mail box I do not have after more than months so I send photo of broken/melted lipstick and the memebox. Since all is red and pink not sure if it can be seen well. Anyway that was some days ago and again silence. I do not understand why it is so difficult to send a replacement? Anyway end of the week I email again. 

I have ordered 11 boxes in total and only have had one small complaint. In many years of ordering online I very seldom complain.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did you try to ask for pts back, instead of replacement? Or are they ignoring that as well?


At first, I didn't ask for either but just kept saying "Please look into this for me". Later, I added, could you please either replace or refund or give me store credits?

I have been attaching the same photos in every email. Just went on their Instagram and left a couple of comments now. I just cannot get over the missing Baby Powder box. Even the broken blue lipstick, I can live with.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> At first, I didn't ask for either but just kept saying "Please look into this for me". Later, I added, could you please either replace or refund or give me store credits?
> 
> I have been attaching the same photos in every email. Just went on their Instagram and left a couple of comments now. I just cannot get over the missing Baby Powder box. Even the broken blue lipstick, I can live with.


um, this is so bizarre. I don't understand why they r not replying...I'm sorry you had to go through this. They do have very poor customer services though. I now that first hand as well.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> um, this is so bizarre. I don't understand why they r not replying...I'm sorry you had to go through this. They do have very poor customer services though. I now that first hand as well.


Yes, the boxes are brilliant but the communications and customer services are irregular at best. I don't know how it works - do they reply to the top few emails in a day and then run out of time, and by the time they come back, there are too many new ones at the top?  I keep emailing once a day, since it is all I can do now that Paypal has washed its hands off the case. I am wondering whether to review the bundles without the Baby POwder box and with the broken blue lipstick, saying this happened, they didn't reply, and to send them the review link. Or will that antagonise them into messing up further boxes?

If anyone here has annnny contact for Memebox apart from hi-at-memebox and affiliate-at, please do let me know. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

@@BeautyJunction, i think you should give an honest review, meaning say they forgot this box and sent a broken lipstick with no response. This is their fault and they should suffer the consequences. I don't believe they will try to temper with future boxes. I'm sure if they read the emails, they would know it's their fault and not yours. I think they are just selective in replying emails. It might also depend on the person reading the email, really.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@BeautyJunction, i think you should give an honest review, meaning say they forgot this box and sent a broken lipstick with no response. This is their fault and they should suffer the consequences. I don't believe they will try to temper with future boxes. I'm sure if they read the emails, they would know it's their fault and not yours. I think they are just selective in replying emails. It might also depend on the person reading the email, really.


I just sent another message out. As polite as ever, essentially saying the same things, but with one addition - having bought 57 boxes so far, I am not out to con them. I know, I sound so desperate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did you try to ask for pts back, instead of replacement? Or are they ignoring that as well?


This is horrible!


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 5, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Paypal closed my dispute because I had paid on May 15th and it was way past the 45-day deadline. And Memebox is not replying. I think I've lost the Baby Powder box and the blue lipstick forever.


This is horrible! I went through this two separate times with memebox. Taking photos and videos and sending them multiple emails, calmly and politely at first explaining the issues.  At the end, when they weren't responding I got extemely mad and I emailed them twice a day, sometimes. They finally got back in touch with me and offered me the least amount to make me happy. I responded with no - I want this and that. Meaning points and replacement items for my damaged/missing products. They responded back quickly and finally gave me what I asked for.  I am slowly weaning myself off of memeboxes because, I don't believe you should have to beg for customer service! Yes, the products are great but their poor and inconsistent customer service is not making me feel warm and fuzzy.  These are beauty products, for God's sake!!! It's crazy for anybody who goes into business these days to treat there customers in this type of manner.  No, I am not memebox bashing,either. I am just telling the truth, and the whole truth from my point of view and experience! To those of you, who don't like it Sorry! Don't bother to let me know because you are not going to change my mind! 

I really hope this get resolved for you!!!!! If memebox is to become a lasting success here in the States, anyway. They will recongize this and work very hard to improve. Customer First.  Former Ritz-Carlton employee. The Best Customer Service Ever!!!

Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> I just sent another message out. As polite as ever, essentially saying the same things, but with one addition - having bought 57 boxes so far, I am not out to con them. I know, I sound so desperate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@BeautyJunction, no it's fine. That might work, seeing you are a big customer, well at least I hope so! If they still ignore you, and you still don't give up, then maybe just focus on the issue that matters to you most, getting a refund or pts for the missing box?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 6, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> This is horrible! I went through this two separate times with memebox. Taking photos and videos and sending them multiple emails, calmly and politely at first explaining the issues.  At the end, when they weren't responding I got extemely mad and I emailed them twice a day, sometimes. They finally got back in touch with me and offered me the least amount to make me happy. I responded with no - I want this and that. Meaning points and replacement items for my damaged/missing products. They responded back quickly and finally gave me what I asked for.  I am slowly weaning myself off of memeboxes because, I don't believe you should have to beg for customer service! Yes, the products are great but their poor and inconsistent customer service is not making me feel warm and fuzzy.  These are beauty products, for God's sake!!! It's crazy for anybody who goes into business these days to treat there customers in this type of manner.  No, I am not memebox bashing,either. I am just telling the truth, and the whole truth from my point of view and experience! To those of you, who don't like it Sorry! Don't bother to let me know because you are not going to change my mind!
> 
> I really hope this get resolved for you!!!!! If memebox is to become a lasting success here in the States, anyway. They will recongize this and work very hard to improve. Customer First.  Former Ritz-Carlton employee. The Best Customer Service Ever!!!
> 
> ...


That is my issue with Memebox - great box, HORRIBLE customer care. When it goes well, it is all brilliant. But one thing goes wrong and we're stuck with nowhere to turn. I'm glad it finally resolved - kind of  - for you. It gives me hope.

I've taken a leaf out of your book - four emails have gone out today, and two Instagram comments - one was on the Memebox Korea account. No reply. I will keep sending. I paid for the bundle of three, not two. 

I am going to have to force myself to wean away from them as well. Maybe bring it down to 1-2 boxes a month first.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

What do you do when Memebox doesn't apply a new code to an order and you hit " Place Order" or whatever and the order is sent to them?
This just happened to me with a new August code- totally not something I've used before.

Will an email get me the discount I did apply to the shipment but which didn't " take" for some technical but not code- related problem? 

( I think I forgot to sign in, and then when I did, it messed up my order page- stupid I know, but that's what I saw).

Thanks!!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What do you do when Memebox doesn't apply a new code to an order and you hit " Place Order" or whatever and the order is sent to them?
> 
> This just happened to me with a new August code- totally not something I've used before.
> 
> ...


Did you use any Memepoints or anything? If not, you might have better luck just emailing them to cancel the order, then re-ordering WITH the code. You can try emailing them but who knows if they'll apply it, since your card has probably already been charged.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Aug 7, 2014)

I got email about my complaint they put 3 points to compensate in my account for product and the delay, there is unfortunately no replacement product as they do not keep any spare products. For what is still to be delivered in orders I hope all is well and ok as now I know not to expect a replacement if something goes wrong melted broken etc.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know where they sell the lipstick so I can just buy one ?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Does anyone know where they sell the lipstick so I can just buy one ?


For which box? Item? @@BelleBeryl


----------



## BelleBeryl (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> For which box? Item? @@BelleBeryl


The Red Color Box the Dearberry Flirt red lipstick. I did see on a google search page a site dearberry.com but it is all in Korean and my page translator fails I get blank page with translate.

If anyone reads Korean to post the Dearberry email address then I can can email them.


----------



## catyz (Aug 8, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> The Red Color Box the Dearberry Flirt red lipstick. I did see on a google search page a site dearberry.com but it is all in Korean and my page translator fails I get blank page with translate.
> 
> If anyone reads Korean to post the Dearberry email address then I can can email them.


their email is [email protected] (but the site says copy right 2013, so I'm not sure if this email still works but better than nothing, I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

and I believe this is the lipstick that we got in the red box: http://dearberry.com/goods/view?no=219


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

there is a  new email address for cs issues now [email protected]


----------



## catyz (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there is a  new email address for cs issues now [email protected]


thank you! how did you find that?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

someone posted it on a fb page - they got it in an email from memebox...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> someone posted it on a fb page - they got it in an email from memebox...


Its true. I got it also!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> someone posted it on a fb page - they got it in an email from memebox...


Thank you! I just emailed them about my missing Baby Powder box. Hopefully they will respond positively, unlike [email protected] Two emails per DAY about it now, and still not a word from them. Are they hoping if they ignore me long enough, I will cut my losses and forget I ordered 2+1 and not just two?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 11, 2014)

Two emails a day, Instagram comments, tweets, FB messages and the emailed draft of a seriously negative review, with screenshots of my followers, worked. I got an email from the new ID, heretohelp, saying they would refund me in Memepoints because the Scent box and blue lipstick were both sold out. I don't know how much they will refund, but at least they WROTE to me after one whole month of ignoring my emails.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

uggg, they don't really read the emails, do they?  I wrote to them about black specks in my lip balm, had pictures.  They responded about bubbles and shea butter.  I made NO mention of bubbles - but black specks!!

good grief.


----------



## catyz (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> uggg, they don't really read the emails, do they?  I wrote to them about black specks in my lip balm, had pictures.  They responded about bubbles and shea butter.  I made NO mention of bubbles - but black specks!!
> 
> good grief.


is that from the smiling box?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> is that from the smiling box?


yep...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 12, 2014)

They responded to me about my other missing pomegranate box, and finally said they would ship out another one. *crosses fingers*


----------



## catyz (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep...


aww, darn it. I'm getting that one too. Was looking forward to the box. Hopefully they'll respond soon!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

Is anyone else having a problem with their waterproof box being camped out at customs? (I'm guessing since it hasn't moved into the usps system for a week)


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, scratch that. My box is stuck in Korea somehow, I'm guessing it's in Incheon. Has anyone else had this happen? If so how long did it take for it to start moving again and is there anything I can do to get it going?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with their waterproof box being camped out at customs? (I'm guessing since it hasn't moved into the usps system for a week)


Mine has not moved in awhile as well. I stopped tracking it a few days ago.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Mine has not moved in awhile as well. I stopped tracking it a few days ago.


I will cross my fingers for the two of us, as I said before mine has somehow not left korea.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xCrimsonAngel (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi! I hope someone can help me/ give advice.

I ordered the Pomegranate Box a while ago and it shipped. The USPS tracking said that the package was delivered, but I never got it. I was home all day that day and no one rang the doorbell to let me know a package arrived. I called USPS multiple times but they are pretty much useless. I dont know if it got sent somewhere else or if someone stole it.

Would either the USPS or Memebox compensate me for this lost package? Has this happened to anyone else?

Thanks!


----------



## aralosin (Aug 15, 2014)

xCrimsonAngel said:


> Would either the USPS or Memebox compensate me for this lost package?



Well, I don't wanna be the bearer of bad news, but in all likelyhood, probably not. If the USPS system shows that the package was delivered, then they will go off of that information. Maybe the delivery person could remember if/where it got dropped off (if it was one box, a pink bubblewrapped package with Memebox should be hard to forget I would think) and that might shed some light on if it was misdelivered or stolen. If they can't remember, chances are, they'll just go off of what is in their system which will leave you right where you started. Is it possible for you to go into the local post office to talk to workers/delivery people directly? As for Memebox, their site specifically says under the Terms of Use, "We do not hold responsible for the delivery of merchandise once it has been delegated to a third party provider." which is their way of saying they wash their hands of stuff once it gets picked up by mail service. If you contact them they might give you points, but seeing as how many people on this part of MuT are having a problem with Memebox's CS and getting their points for missing/damaged stuff, it might be a long process. I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this problem and hopefully I'm utterly wrong and you get a replacement box or some _good_ form of compensation for the trouble, or at the very least you find out what happened to the missing box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

xCrimsonAngel said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me/ give advice.
> 
> I ordered the Pomegranate Box a while ago and it shipped. The USPS tracking said that the package was delivered, but I never got it. I was home all day that day and no one rang the doorbell to let me know a package arrived. I called USPS multiple times but they are pretty much useless. I dont know if it got sent somewhere else or if someone stole it.
> 
> ...


You can file a claim Via USPS and see what they can do about it, did you sign for it?? If there is no signature than you can contact Memebox as well.



aralosin said:


> Well, I don't wanna be the bearer of bad news, but in all likelyhood, probably not. If the USPS system shows that the package was delivered, then they will go off of that information. Maybe the delivery person could remember if/where it got dropped off (if it was one box, a pink bubblewrapped package with Memebox should be hard to forget I would think) and that might shed some light on if it was misdelivered or stolen. If they can't remember, chances are, they'll just go off of what is in their system which will leave you right where you started. Is it possible for you to go into the local post office to talk to workers/delivery people directly? As for Memebox, their site specifically says under the Terms of Use, "We do not hold responsible for the delivery of merchandise once it has been delegated to a third party provider." which is their way of saying they wash their hands of stuff once it gets picked up by mail service. If you contact them they might give you points, but seeing as how many people on this part of MuT are having a problem with Memebox's CS and getting their points for missing/damaged stuff, it might be a long process. I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this problem and hopefully I'm utterly wrong and you get a replacement box or some _good_ form of compensation for the trouble, or at the very least you find out what happened to the missing box.


"We do not hold responsible for the delivery of merchandise once it has been delegated to a third party provider."

Yea, but there is a loop hole. - Memebox ALWAYS  requires a signature upon delivery of there box's/products, if there is no signature, you can hold Memebox accountable if it fails Via usps.


----------



## aralosin (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox ALWAYS  requires a signature upon delivery of there box's/products



Every order I've had that goes through USPS has never needed a signature, whether they put it in the box or hand deliver it to me. It's been this way for maybe 5 or so boxes/packages in the last 2 months that I've recieved.


----------



## xCrimsonAngel (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi aralosin and LuxxyLuxx,

Thank you so much for trying to help!

I finally got a call back from USPS and they said that the package wasn't in their warehouse and based on the tracking it was delivered. They said that they will talk to the carrier that handled that package to see if he delivered it to the right place. 

I was looking into processing a claim with USPS but you can only be compensated if there was insurance attached to the package. Memebox never had an option for purchasing insurance. I don't know if their shipments are insured or not. Would you happen to know?

As for signature requirement, I am the same as aralosin, they never required me to sign for a memebox. Only express shipping with DHL required a signature. I always thought that USPS would ring the door bell to let you know they have a package and if no one was home they would take the package back to their warehouse and leave a note for re-delivery. I live in an apartment, so I would assume they wouldn't toss the package on the floor where others could possibly steal it. No one even rang me that day, which is the frustrating bit, because if they did that none of this would have happened. I don't know if you can tell the post office to not leave packages at your apartment and just keep them at the warehouse for pick-up.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 15, 2014)

xCrimsonAngel said:


> Hi aralosin and LuxxyLuxx,
> 
> Thank you so much for trying to help!
> 
> ...


I have never had USPS ring my bell for a package, they usually just leave it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

aralosin said:


> Every order I've had that goes through USPS has never needed a signature, whether they put it in the box or hand deliver it to me. It's been this way for maybe 5 or so boxes/packages in the last 2 months that I've recieved.


That's scary..anything with tracking requires a signature in Canada... I didnt know it was different for US. So yea, than you can't hold Memebox accountable for mis-delivered, missing packages unfortunately.


----------



## avarier (Aug 16, 2014)

xCrimsonAngel said:


> As for signature requirement, I am the same as aralosin, they never required me to sign for a memebox. Only express shipping with DHL required a signature. I always thought that USPS would ring the door bell to let you know they have a package and if no one was home they would take the package back to their warehouse and leave a note for re-delivery. I live in an apartment, so I would assume they wouldn't toss the package on the floor where others could possibly steal it. No one even rang me that day, which is the frustrating bit, because if they did that none of this would have happened. I don't know if you can tell the post office to not leave packages at your apartment and just keep them at the warehouse for pick-up.


I've always been paranoid about packages and apartments. Too many people around. I do know that on the usps tracking page, you can make an account and  give it delievery instructions via the internet. I'm not sure if you can request them to leave it at the post office, I don't have anything coming at the moment to look at the options. Maybe you could try this in the future? I hope you get it sorted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 17, 2014)

Typically when USPS delivers something to me and I'm not there they put one of those pinkish slips in my box because the package is too big, and I go pick it up. That is always how I receive my memeboxes.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 17, 2014)

Usps always buzzes my door or takes it back to the post office-for them here, it's their policy not to leave it...


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 2, 2014)

So I ordered one of the restocked Naked boxes a few weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped.

When I sent a query to Memebox they sent me back the link to the shipping schedule (which its not on).

I sent them the box details and order number the first time.... Were Naked boxes previously on the schedule or something or am I just being fobbed by lazy customer service?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> So I ordered one of the restocked Naked boxes a few weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> When I sent a query to Memebox they sent me back the link to the shipping schedule (which its not on).
> 
> I sent them the box details and order number the first time.... Were Naked boxes previously on the schedule or something or am I just being fobbed by lazy customer service?


Which # did you order? If it is the #24 then it ships on the 11th. I think restocks generally get shipped out pretty quickly though.. Hopefully they will get back to you soon. I am waiting on some of my boxes too...they don't usually take this long.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Which # did you order? If it is the #24 then it ships on the 11th. I think restocks generally get shipped out pretty quickly though.. Hopefully they will get back to you soon. I am waiting on some of my boxes too...they don't usually take this long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope not the new one :-(

I ordered box #14 which first shipped in May....


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure i'm good here but I'm getting so tired and pissed inside.

I've been emailing to memebox since last wednesday with a affiliate withdrawal request and they keep ignoring it and my total is getting higher and higher.

I want my memepoints I've earned (well I do have now $50 in balance but I asked for a withdrawal for 29 so I get my it sooner than 5 days.)

Normally when I would email them with a withdrawal I would get an answer within 12 hours sometimes 24 hours but never had to wait longer.

And suddenly They 100% ignoring me to whatever email I'm sending them for my withdrawal request.

So I haven't heard from them in a week. Only got the standard mememail, affiliate mail and vip mail.

It's not that I'm sending them rude mails.. like the other way arround (happy &amp; &lt;3)

*So since last Wednesday to today, did anyone got a personal typed reply back from memebox*

*(I know there has been problems with emailing them in the past, but I'm talking about this past week)*

Help me please, I'm out of ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I would love to help, but I haven't been emailing them in the past weeks. I don't usually have an issue at all (I'm a lame customer yes). But I think they are backed up with emails and orders all week it seems. Hopefully after today everything's fine.. It could be that multiple emails are recognized as spam and ended up in their spam box. If all fails, maybe FB message them?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Nope not the new one :-(
> 
> I ordered box #14 which first shipped in May....


I do recall someone bought a phantom restock box which didn't suppose to exist, but paid for it anyways. They emailed memebox to confirm the restock and they honored it. The box was sent to her (was it ljblog I don't remember).

In any case, just send them a straightforward email with order number and all. It might take awhile for a reply..


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje I would love to help, but I haven't been emailing them in the past weeks. I don't usually have an issue at all (I'm a lame customer yes). But I think they are backed up with emails and orders all week it seems. Hopefully after today everything's fine.. It could be that multiple emails are recognized as spam and ended up in their spam box. If all fails, maybe FB message them?


That could be! I'll email with a different email adress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (already facebooked them but they ignore)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> That could be! I'll email with a different email adress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (already facebooked them but they ignore)


I wonder how many emails they have to deal with each day. To a certain degree, I do pity those CS people. But an issue is an issue, ignoring them will only cause more distressed emails to come. Lesson is; deal with it, fast and precise.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I wonder how many emails they have to deal with each day. To a certain degree, I do pity those CS people. But an issue is an issue, ignoring them will only cause more distressed emails to come. Lesson is; deal with it, fast and precise.


I wish I could work for them as email lady, I would love to help out all those people and me with issues, I'm quite the fast emailer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And people would be less pissed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Not sure i'm good here but I'm getting so tired and pissed inside.
> 
> I've been emailing to memebox since last wednesday with a affiliate withdrawal request and they keep ignoring it and my total is getting higher and higher.
> 
> ...


I just got a response from them an hour ago @@marjojojoleintje


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just got a response from them an hour ago @@marjojojoleintje


Then I really really really hope I get one soon too,, enjoy your 42 points!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I do recall someone bought a phantom restock box which didn't suppose to exist, but paid for it anyways. They emailed memebox to confirm the restock and they honored it. The box was sent to her (was it ljblog I don't remember).
> 
> In any case, just send them a straightforward email with order number and all. It might take awhile for a reply..


I was a bit worried for a bit there because the same thing happened with the scent boxes but Memebox had been all over it that time.

I got this in an email though so I'm happier now;

"Your order is ready for shipment and once it leaves our warehouse you will receive a tracking number."

I don't need it til Christmas as it's a present so that's good enough for me!


----------



## Glamgal98 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok I hope someone can tell me something anything about this situation I have with meme right now. Last month I emailed to let them know I was very unhappy with my last few boxes. I'm up to trying new things and I love Korean cosmetics and skincare but dang! They are charging us months in advance and some of these boxes are just straight junk to me! It's cool I keep ordering hoping to get new things to try. Anyway after I email them I go from vip to removed from their emails period!? I got boxes comming and I'm not getting any kind of address verification like I used to. I'm wondering about a shipping notification since 1 box is supposed to ship today. I sent an email today and didn't even get the normal -we got ur email- auto reply!!!! What should I do?????


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 16, 2014)

glamgal98 said:


> Ok I hope someone can tell me something anything about this situation I have with meme right now. Last month I emailed to let them know I was very unhappy with my last few boxes. I'm up to trying new things and I love Korean cosmetics and skincare but dang! They are charging us months in advance and some of these boxes are just straight junk to me! It's cool I keep ordering hoping to get new things to try. Anyway after I email them I go from vip to removed from their emails period!? I got boxes comming and I'm not getting any kind of address verification like I used to. I'm wondering about a shipping notification since 1 box is supposed to ship today. I sent an email today and didn't even get the normal -we got ur email- auto reply!!!! What should I do?????


Sorry if any of this is irrelevant but VIP is something that is maintained so you may have lost the status. (especially if you were dissapointed in your past boxes and havent bought as many)

Either way I dont believe you have been removed from their emails, but shipping notifications are a little behind it seems, I got a shipping notification after I had already got the box. The boxes do seem to be shipping on time though for the most part.

I have never had an auto reply to any of my emails, but they have always replied within a day or so.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 16, 2014)

glamgal98 said:


> Ok I hope someone can tell me something anything about this situation I have with meme right now. Last month I emailed to let them know I was very unhappy with my last few boxes. I'm up to trying new things and I love Korean cosmetics and skincare but dang! They are charging us months in advance and some of these boxes are just straight junk to me! It's cool I keep ordering hoping to get new things to try. Anyway after I email them I go from vip to removed from their emails period!? I got boxes comming and I'm not getting any kind of address verification like I used to. I'm wondering about a shipping notification since 1 box is supposed to ship today. I sent an email today and didn't even get the normal -we got ur email- auto reply!!!! What should I do?????


Email them from a new email address with you're order number, if they still don't respond, and the removed you from there email database/replies, don't accept the boxes they sent you. Simple and plain. If a company is going to act so immature to remove you from there email's or block you, than to hell with them. I've had every damn issue with Memebox. There currently ignoring one of my emails I sent 2 weeks ago, but yet they messaged me on a new email address last night, and I sent the email 2 days ago... Just keep emailing them, reply to you're old email and forward it to Memebox in regards to this issue you have having.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 16, 2014)

I just wanted to add to what @ has said in that if they "close" your email and you get a how was our service feedback email, what you write is assigned back to that same person so if they weren't particularly helpful in the first place it may not improve by saying you're still unhappy.


----------



## engawa (Oct 9, 2014)

I placed an US order last week and it still hasn't came so I emailed CS. The tracking number they gave me (of course they didn't send it to me until after I request) indicates that the package was delivered last Friday in the morning. Last Friday, my roommate &amp; I were both not home until late night and there was no packages.

Not sure what I can do now? It's not really Memebox's fault because either someone stole the package from my front steps or USPS got something mixed up. Anyone have experience with a lost package?

I'm going to fill out a claim on USPS and see where this goes...but so upset because my US order includes the LJH essence that I was dying to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Okay so I filed a claim on USPS and they should be able to refund me because Memebox has insurance. Also emailed Memebox and after a couple of back and forth conversation (basically I needed their address to file the claim), they offered to give me points to repurchase what I want (LJH tea tree essence at sale price). So I got 12 points to make up for the sale price!!!!

I CAN NOT BELIEVE THIS ;___; They were so sweet and understanding!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2015)

I got my first memebox today. The night care box. I was excited until I noticed that the snail essence expired last year. September 2014. Is it common to get expired products? Will they replace this and can I even use it?? Expired snail sounds very off putting.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I got my first memebox today. The night care box. I was excited until I noticed that the snail essence expired last year. September 2014. Is it common to get expired products? Will they replace this and can I even use it?? Expired snail sounds very off putting.


I have the box you are referring to, and I thought the 2014 date was the manufacturing date? Not sure now...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

It should be the manufacturing date


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> It should be the manufacturing date


Thank you, Jane. I thought so, too.. just wasn't sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

I kind of have a very strange Memebox " issue". They sent me the same box 3 times, LOL. Last one received was last week, and I ordered one of this box late last fall when it was new.

When I check my ordered items against received items, there are some boxes I should have gotten before now but haven't received, but the shipping status says " final destination- delivered on Jan. whatever".  

It's like the movie " Groundhog Day". LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Might be best to contact them


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you Jane! That's a relief! In love with my box again.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Might be best to contact them


I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The case is in open status on that page of my Memebox account. No one has replied yet, but I'm sure they will soon. I should have contacted them earlier, but thought I just got shipped one extra box.. that happens sometimes too. 

CFisher and I have almost identical " strange occurrences" with our Memebox shipments. I haven't said much about mine because usually, I end up getting freebies from Memebox out of it, LOL.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 8, 2015)

How long does it take Memebox to ship? I am fairly annoyed. I'm too spoiled by Amazon prime. I placed my order 2/27 and as of today it still says processing :angry: I misread the site saying it ships in 3-5 days so I ordered it for my birthday which is 2 days away. I can't understand why they haven't shipped my items yet and it has already been a week. Or maybe they have shipped it? This is my first time ordering from Memebox and as of today the status of it is "processing" -.-


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2015)

@Mangacat  sometimes they ship out and don't update the shipping status, and I still get mine within a week after I ordered it.    However, the 27th was over a week ago - I would email them on it.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Mangacat  sometimes they ship out and don't update the shipping status, and I still get mine within a week after I ordered it.    However, the 27th was over a week ago - I would email them on it.


Thanks, I'm going to see if it comes in Monday before I send an e-mail. I was hesitant to send one due to people saying their customer service was poor and it kinda made me not want to deal with it unless I was absolutely sure my order wasn't coming in on time.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Mar 8, 2015)

marliepanda said:


> glamgal98, on 16 Sept 2014 - 10:37 AM, said: Ok I hope someone can tell me something anything about this situation I have with meme right now. Last month I emailed to let them know I was very unhappy with my last few boxes. I'm up to trying new things and I love Korean cosmetics and skincare but dang! They are charging us months in advance and some of these boxes are just straight junk to me! It's cool I keep ordering hoping to get new things to try. Anyway after I email them I go from vip to removed from their emails period!? I got boxes comming and I'm not getting any kind of address verification like I used to. I'm wondering about a shipping notification since 1 box is supposed to ship today. I sent an email today and didn't even get the normal -we got ur email- auto reply!!!! What should I do?????


 


marliepanda said:


> Sorry if any of this is irrelevant but VIP is something that is maintained so you may have lost the status. (especially if you were dissapointed in your past boxes and havent bought as many)
> 
> Either way I dont believe you have been removed from their emails, but shipping notifications are a little behind it seems, I got a shipping notification after I had already got the box. The boxes do seem to be shipping on time though for the most part.
> 
> I have never had an auto reply to any of my emails, but they have always replied within a day or so.


While I know this is late, I would believe that she was removed from the email list. I had the same thing happen to me last fall.

I was a VIP and was disappointed in a couple of the boxes I had received. While I did not complain to them, I elected to cancel some of my upcoming boxes. They cancelled my upcoming boxes as I requested and stopped sending me emails.

I was able to check the status of all my remaining boxes on the website and they came just fine. They left my VIP intact until it expired, but from the day I cancelled those boxes and got my confirmation I have never received any more emails from them.

I was never clear whether someone made a mistake when they cancelled the boxes and took me off the email list or if it was some sort of retaliation for cancelling.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 9, 2015)

So today my order still didn't arrive yet and it has been about 10 days. I send a message asking about my order to membox I am fairly upset it won't arrive in time for my birthday. I was pretty surprised Gwen responded to my e-mail within 5 minutes of me sending it!  Well maybe their customer service has changed because I've heard so many horror stories on it.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 12, 2015)

So I finally got my order. The customer service wasn't bad but I got the wrong item in the box. Sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2015)

Mangacat said:


> So I finally got my order. The customer service wasn't bad but I got the wrong item in the box. Sigh.


They sending right one out?


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> They sending right one out?


I don't know I send them the e-mail at 1 pm and it is almost 6 pm now. I will give them till Tuesday (3 business days to reply). I ordered this one: https://us.memebox.com/power-10-formula-propolis and they sent me this one https://us.memebox.com/power-10-formula-co-effector?grid=1-1. The propolis was out of stock a few days after I ordered it. I have a sneaking suspicion that the propolis was unavailable (hence the 10+ day delay in delivery of my items) which then following my complaint they substituted a very similar looking product  . Hopefully I get the propolis I see they have restocked.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol I have been there. Hopefully they'll fixit fast for you.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol I have been there. Hopefully they'll fixit fast for you.


I am super HAPPY, she responded to me in the same day saying they will send out the proper one. Yay that means I got a free item to try out! Kinda loving Memebox a bit right now :lol:


----------

